
Ask HN: What does HN think of our idea for expectant first time parents? - GOBluth
There&#x27;s no shortage of information about pregnancy out there, but it&#x27;s scattered and of varying quality. My wife and I recently had a baby and both of us are in healthcare, but good, high quality information was surprisingly difficult to come by especially in one concentrated, trustworthy source. It got to the point of me looking up obstetrics textbooks to have specific questions answered.<p>For the pregnant and new parents in the group - What do you think of an online subscription service where pregnant women and first time parents can access videos from leading OB&#x27;s, midwives, anesthesiologists, and nurses on pregnancy, what changes during pregnancy, what to expect during delivery, how an epidural is done and the science behind it, what happens during a c-section, drugs used during labor, etc.<p>There are definitely books out there, but especially when you have full time jobs it&#x27;s hard to read a lot of good quality books. Throw in the time to do research on what books to trust, and we were frustrated. Not everyone has the time, inclination, or ability to read an obstetrics textbook to get the &quot;Correct&quot; answer (which by the way there are several &quot;major&quot; textbooks and they actually vary amongst themselves in the details of certain things)<p>This would be a subscription service (because after the baby is born or you&#x27;re on to the next baby, you don&#x27;t really necessarily need the info). Our goal is that if you keep up with the content by the end of your pregnancy you should have a great understnading of what&#x27;s happening, and feel very comfortable with the pregnancy and the whole delivery process.<p>What do you think of this idea? It would take a lot of work and effort to ensure complete peer-review of the information and getting access to true experts, in addition to translating accurately to the layperson, and having a well designed website. Honest feedback and criticism appreciated!
======
byoung2
_Not everyone has the time, inclination, or ability to read an obstetrics
textbook to get the "Correct" answer (which by the way there are several
"major" textbooks and they actually vary amongst themselves in the details of
certain things)_

How would you address that in your content? We would get lots of info from our
doctors, nurses, and techs and then on the car ride home my wife (a graduate
of biology, nursing, and medicine) would say "that's not how I learned it!"

